# Wrongly timed IUI?



## jenmcc83 (May 31, 2012)

HI. i had 2 failed IUI's. I was given ovitrelle at 4pm and had IUI dont the next day at midday. Thats IUI after 20 hours of ovulating after the ovitrelle injection. Is it any wonder it has failed?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jen,

I am sorry that your IUI failed, but I would say that is about right.

I believe that the shot would make you ovulate 24/48 hours after it has been taken.  Ideally sperm should be waiting for your eggs to be released.

Remember also that any clinic/hospital that deals with fertility on a daily basis would have a good indication of what they are doing.

There is a IUI thread on here, so perhaps post on there and you can speak to others going through IUI.

It is frustrating when despite trying all we can, that these things fail sometimes.

Good luck in the future.

Stacey
X


----------

